# Goat milk/whole cow's milk mix for bottle babies?



## Cooperkeeper (May 13, 2011)

I am picking up my 5 week old nubie girls tomorrow and will be buying my milk from the breeder who is milking her does on the farm. At 7.50 a gallon and my little ones each taking 3 16oz. bottles a day....I'm going to spend a small fortune to feed these little darlin's.  I have read here that many of you are not fans of the milk replacement mixes available.  Can I mix whole cow's milk from the supermarket 50/50 with the fresh goats milk to cut the costs a little, or would this compromise the girls start?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 13, 2011)

Like lots of other folks on here, I've raised bottle babies on whole cow's milk without any issue.  Just be sure to switch them gradually so as not to upset their bellies.

And congrats!


----------



## Cooperkeeper (May 13, 2011)

Thanks so much.  Just want to do whats best for them. I sure appreciate all the great experience everyone brings to this forum.


----------



## julieq (May 13, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Like lots of other folks on here, I've raised bottle babies on whole cow's milk without any issue.  Just be sure to switch them gradually so as not to upset their bellies.
> 
> And congrats!


Agree.  That's what we've fed for years with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## PattySh (May 13, 2011)

I raised 2 bucklings on whole cow's milk before ours goats freshened this year then switched to goats milk without an issue. They are  doing equally as well as my totally raw goat's milk fed kids. Last year fed formula to some babies and they had alot of digestion issues and are small for age. It was Doe's Match by landolakes and is considered one of the best formulas, sure was expensive and the kids did not thrive on it. I would use whole cow's milk if I were you if the goat's milk is hefty priced which I suspect it is.


----------



## freemotion (May 13, 2011)

My kids are doing great on it....I start them on raw goat's milk since I have it, then start adding whole milk from the grocery store (the cheap one!).  Then I gradually reduce the raw goat's milk and increase the cow's milk.   I haven't raised many yet, but based on what I've read here, I am doing it, and the kids are doing great.  It also makes it  very easy when they go to their new homes.....I can get them onto all cow's milk and hand the new owners a quart of goat's milk to add to the next few bottles to help with the stress of the move.

We expect pictures!


----------



## Iwantgoats (May 14, 2011)

Yep...I have done that too.  I use raw cow's milk at home but have cheaped out and bought store whole milk to use with goats milk.  Never any problems


----------



## Goatmasta (May 14, 2011)

The only problem you might have with the cows milk is constipation.  To avoid constipation just add a tsp of karo syrup to each bottle...  If you have one that just doesn't want the bottle that has been eating well, there are 2 things to check.  First hold the baby to your ear and shake.  If it is sloshy the baby is bloated If it isn't it is constipated.  A warm soapy enema is in order for constipation.  For bloat baking soda.


----------

